# Cellnovo



## libranlantus (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi - I've been type one for sixteen years and have been on mdi since diagnosis.  I have problems with nighttime hypos with Lantus and morning highs with Levermir (!) so my specialist team have approved me for a pump.  I'm waiting for funding approval at the moment.  When I discussed pump therapy with my DSN a while ago now she mentioned the Cellnovo - does anyone know if the Cellnovo has gone live in the UK yet?


----------



## bev (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Libranlantus,

We went to a conference in November and met the Cellnovo team who said they had no idea when the pump was coming out as it had a few problems in trials and they had to abandon them after a couple of days. Have you looked at any other pumps? Are you wanting CGM?Bev


----------



## trophywench (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope, it's been delayed yet again.


----------



## libranlantus (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks both, that's really helpful to know.  My DSN thinks that CGM won't be necessary. At the moment I have managed to limit the number of hypos during the night but this means no exercise at all.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi LL

Welcome to the forum!

Shame about the CellNovo, but good news about pump generally. 

While you are waiting... Have you tried either of these: taking Lantus at breakfast time (almost fixed my overnight Lantus lows entirely) and/or taking Levemir in two doses (shorter duration, unlikely to last 24 hrs). It might have been lack of coverage in one dose that caused highs?

Good luck with choosing your pump!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

Snap with Mike - I got on a LOT better with twice daily Levemir than Lantus, whenever I injected it, and I had tried splitting that too.  Nearly drove me potty and it was ages before my DSN suggested I tried Levemir.

Served me really well for about 5 years - in comparison to the Lantus - and I really wouldn't have believed how much easier it became - if it hadn't happened to me myself.


----------



## libranlantus (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for your replies, again much appreciated. I tried Lantus at breakfast just before I tried Levermir but unfortunately it was unsuccessful  .  I then went on to Levermir for three or four months, I tried it every which way including a split dose, anywhere between 8 and 12 hours apart.  I was offered Isophane but explained to Consultant that I was taking in the region of 70 units a day with really high morning sugars (and no night time hypos) so not keen to try that.  All of this said, I have an amazing specialist team and they have been so patient in my search for a solution.  

Interestingly, I e-mailed Cellnovo in December - didn't get a response, hence my post here.  I did get a response today and they are hoping to launch in the summer months.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like you've got a great team there, and good to hear that you tried all the options with Lantus and Lev - though it will be frustrating until you get the go ahead for the pump


----------



## libranlantus (Jan 2, 2013)

Great team -I'm very lucky. I'm sure I test them at times. Bit nervous about the pump and whether or not I can do it - but my DSN's very practical view is, I won't know until I give it a go.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd recommend 'Pumping Insulin' by John Walsh - it was rec'd to me before I started and wouldn't be without it!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 2, 2013)

Absolutely Mike - AKA 'The Pumper's Bible' LOL


----------

